# I think we got a bear cub, not a GSD



## tripleoption

I think we were swindled


----------



## voodoolamb

What a cute little grizzly bear cub though!


----------



## dogma13

I'd be willing to take the beast off of your handsSeriously,he's gorgeous!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Beautiful!


----------



## wolfy dog

Be careful, I heard they are removing them from the endangered list....


----------



## ksotto333

Aw, too darn cute.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

You were DEFINITELY swindled.
I'll just PM you my address. 

Hope you'll post of lot of pics as this pup grows.


----------



## Strikker

That is one good looking Bear! Congrats.


----------



## JRC

If that is not cute than what is?


----------



## lorihd

fuzzy, very fuzzy, a beautiful puppy, congratulations


----------



## Miss Molly May

freeken adorable!!!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Very cute! Can't wait to watch him grow up!


----------



## tripleoption

The bear cub stirs and awakens


----------



## tripleoption

The bear cub tests his power and strength


----------



## dz0qp5

what a cute cub... make sure momma's not around.


----------



## LuvShepherds

What a puffy puppy. He is beautiful.


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD

He is gonna be a monster lol how old is he he's a baby grizzly now imagine when he's fully grown lol


----------



## J-Boo

Oh wow, so much cuteness!


----------



## tripleoption

Jay-jay-GSD said:


> He is gonna be a monster lol how old is he he's a baby grizzly now imagine when he's fully grown lol


He's 15 weeks. I figure he'll be eating full grown elk in a couple of months  lol When I took him to the vet Friday she told me he's gonna be big. His dad was huge, not sure of the weight though.


----------



## Jenny720

:congratulations::wub:


----------



## Ivanlotter

Adorable


----------



## tripleoption

The cub loves the snow :wild:


----------



## Momo

Adorable! May I ask which breeder?


----------



## tunez33

second, to ask what breeder? hes a great looking dog


----------



## tripleoption

Tunez33 and Momo sorry I didn't get your question answered sooner. The breeder is Gunbil German Shepherds, located near Larkspur, CO. Awesome people and awesome dogs.


----------



## dogsandbooks

He's gorgeous! 

How much does he weigh now?


----------



## tripleoption

40 pounds, probably 41 in the time it takes me to post this


----------



## Sarah0407

He is absolutely beautiful! What's his name? Bear?!


----------



## tripleoption

Sarah0407 said:


> He is absolutely beautiful! What's his name? Bear?!


Peyton  Here is a picture we took yesterday to compare him to how he looked the day we got him home in February.


----------



## Sarah0407

tripleoption said:


> Peyton  Here is a picture we took yesterday to compare him to how he looked the day we got him home in February.


He is so gorgeous! Do you think Peyton will be long or medium haired?


----------



## tripleoption

Sarah0407 said:


> He is so gorgeous! Do you think Peyton will be long or medium haired?


Thank you! I think he'll be medium haired.


----------



## yuriy

Very handsome pup! More pics!


----------



## tripleoption

"Lord, if you turn this ball into a juicy steak, I'll never ask for anything ever again....or a whole chicken...I'd take a whole chicken"


----------



## CindyMDBecker

LOL, I love that caption!  Your puppy is gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## tripleoption

The bear cub shows his dominance by squashing all beneath him


----------



## RZZNSTR

Great pics!


----------



## Besketball

So cute oh my gosh


----------



## tripleoption

Our first hike to Devil's Backbone. Five and a half months and 57 pounds.


----------



## Hineni7

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## zyppi

Yep. Not a GSD... I'm good with bears.. Send him to me


----------



## mypolo

He is so beautiful. Our GSD, Polo, has as much hair but darker and weighs about 55 lbs. 5407


----------



## tripleoption

The bear cub at 8 months and 66 lbs. He doesn't look so much like a bear cub anymore


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Not a bear cub, but gorgeous without a doubt! Looks like he grew into those big paws!!


----------



## Laura66

He is beautiful! I love his coat, and hope my puppy has the same.


----------



## tripleoption

9 months and 70 pounds now. Ignore the drool








He loves our Chihuahua


----------



## tripleoption

Wife put this together


----------



## Della Luna

Oh my gosh, I just want to give him a hug!


----------



## tripleoption

The bear cub leaves the ground in his quest for food. Ten and a half months old now.


----------



## k9trainersj

Beautiful dog! You should be proud.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very nice!


----------



## paphlady

You got my dog! At least a younger version or his twin. Only differences are your boy has a little more black on his face, different eye color and my boy's fur is longer. Other than that, the lastest few pics you posted look like my boy a few years ago. My Tex is going to be 8 this December and weighed 103 lbs when he visited the vet 2 weeks ago. I'll post a pic of him later. Funny people we know used to call him a bear cub when he was little, too, or a lion cub due to his "mane".

Wow! Such striking resemblance. You got yourself one really handsome boy!


----------



## paphlady

Here's a pic of my boy when he was almost 1 year old. I guess other difference is my boy has the "worried" look. 










What do you think? Do they look alike?


----------



## tripleoption

paphlady said:


> Here's a pic of my boy when he was almost 1 year old. I guess other difference is my boy has the "worried" look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Do they look alike?


Wow, if I didn't know better I'd almost think that was my dog. They do look a lot alike :toasting:


----------



## Greyson.Johnson

He has grown up so beautiful!


----------



## Wulf

This thread got me thinking about how scientists believe that dogs came from wolves, and that if you go back far enough, wolves and bears were once the same species that eventually split. If you look close enough, you can see the similarities and see that it is possible. It's crazy to think about when studying wild predators and their history and evolution and how a lot of this is all connected.

Bear on the left, wolf on the right:










One of my most favorite photos:


----------



## RZZNSTR

Cool pic!


----------



## Trux

where did you get your bear cub?


----------



## tripleoption

Trux said:


> where did you get your bear cub?


I got him at Gunbil German Shepherds in Larkspur, CO.


----------



## tripleoption

paphlady said:


> You got my dog! At least a younger version or his twin. Only differences are your boy has a little more black on his face, different eye color and my boy's fur is longer. Other than that, the lastest few pics you posted look like my boy a few years ago. My Tex is going to be 8 this December and weighed 103 lbs when he visited the vet 2 weeks ago. I'll post a pic of him later. Funny people we know used to call him a bear cub when he was little, too, or a lion cub due to his "mane".
> 
> Wow! Such striking resemblance. You got yourself one really handsome boy!


Speaking of lion cubs, a few days ago I took him to the dog park and as he was standing there someone remarked "Look, it's Simba" :grin2:


----------



## paphlady

@tripleoption, do you ever get asked what breed your dog is? And when you reply GSD, they would then ask whether he's purebred? I got that a few times in the past few years. Couple of times, I would get comments like "he doesn't look like a German Shepherd" or "I didn't know GSD can have long fur".


----------



## tripleoption

paphlady said:


> @tripleoption, do you ever get asked what breed your dog is? And when you reply GSD, they would then ask whether he's purebred? I got that a few times in the past few years. Couple of times, I would get comments like "he doesn't look like a German Shepherd" or "I didn't know GSD can have long fur".


Oh yeah, I get that a lot. When we first got him I had probably three different people ask me if he was a Shiloh Shepherd. Most people that ask me what he is will ask if he's purebred, and when I tell them he is I get a lot of the "I didn't know GSD can have long fur". I've never had anyone tell me he doesn't look like a GSD that I remember though. I've seen only one other shepherd that looks like him where I live.


----------



## tripleoption

Look at the size of that head


----------



## car2ner

https://flic.kr/p/P4ZCCV

Mine,too. We love it when people stop to ask if he is a pure bred GSD. We will stop and chat about dogs anytime someone opens the conversation. These dogs are so good looking that they literally stop traffic. (yes, people stop cars on the road to ask about our boy).

And Patton has a great heart and a wonderful personality, too. Long haired GSDs will always have a home in my heart.


----------



## tripleoption

Yes I've also had people stop their cars to ask about Peyton. You've got a gorgeous dog there by the way!


----------



## karlakinsky

tripleoption said:


> The bear cub stirs and awakens


He is so cute. How old was he here?


----------



## melissajancie

Ok.....I am in love!


----------



## zetti

What a cute bear cub! He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

LOve your bear cub he is so handsome.


----------



## I~Luv~Maggie

Adorable! I love long haired GSDs!


----------



## tripleoption

karlakinsky said:


> He is so cute. How old was he here?


He was abut 4 1/2 months old in that picture. Here's what he looks like now with his best friend Gizmo, the fearsome Mexican shepherd :grin2:


----------



## karlakinsky

tripleoption said:


> He was abut 4 1/2 months old in that picture. Here's what he looks like now with his best friend Gizmo, the fearsome Mexican shepherd]
> 
> He is beautiful! I have a long coat boy too. He is 4 1/2 months old right now.


----------



## tripleoption

He's now become obsessed with anything that moves. A little bit of lure coursing helps get that energy out this past weekend


----------

